# Не грузится с LiveUSB

## C0MA

Cобрал LiveUSB следуя инструкции - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

Система начинает грузится, но прерывается такими сообщением:

"No bootable medium found. Waithng for new devices".

"Could not finde CD to boot, something else needed!"

----------

## OSBoy

Первое, что приходит в голову:

- Биос умеет грузиться с USB - устройств? Порядок проверки устройств в биосе выставлен как надо?

- Корень (или /boot) на флешке точно помечен, как bootable ?

----------

## C0MA

Если с USB флешки грузится думаю что может.

приоритет загрузки такой:

1. USB флешка

2. HDD

CD-ROMa на устройстве нет.

Немного повозившись понял следующее.

Загрузка идет нормально до того места где кернел должен прочитать с устройства сзжатый образ rootfs. Тут и происходит затык.

Самое интересное что кернел детектит HDD, но USB флешку не видит.

Эту же проблему обсуждали на главном, англ. версии форума. Но однозначного ответа не нашли.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Обязательно нужно использовать 2006.0 minimal CD, c новыми не работает.

----------

## s-worm

Я кажеться понял почему - он не может найти /

сл-но либо не хватает модулей ядра, либо нужно перебирать скрипты (возможно udev)

----------

## C0MA

Все намного интереснее...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173117

----------

